

Working From Home Again: 2 Years Later - jeffio
http://jeff.io/posts/working-from-home-again-2-years-later

======
slajax
Very much enjoyed your story.

I also moved to BC and started working from home. I did it for a few years and
although I didn't have kids I also found reasons to go back to an office. I
did this and within 6 months I realized I needed to be back working from home
and managing my time so I could be more productive and spend the rest of my
time on other things.

So here I am, week one of being back at home trying to get all my routines in
order so I can be productive at the level I enjoy. Its taking a little time to
get my routine back in order but I very much love being able to skip lunch to
take my dogs for a quick walk with my wife who also works from home. It's very
much the type of distraction I expect and enjoy.

I think working remotely is the way of the future, and I'm not sure I'll ever
be able to properly work in an office environment again to be honest. I feel
like taking little breaks where ever you work is important, but when you work
from home it's so important to time box those breaks and really implement
discipline or you'll just be stressed out about not getting things done, which
is the exact opposite of the goal in mind.

~~~
jeffio
I hear ya taking little breaks. I'm all for taking advantage of the benefits
of working from home. It's just when they get out of hand is where it gets
dangerous.

I hope this time around it works out well for you. Thanks for the note.

